# Question About AKC Obedience



## Dobelove (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi, I have my first AKC obedience trial in a week and a half. There's a possibilty I will have a conflict with juniors one of the days. I was wondering if it's rude/frowned upon to skip awards if I have to go and show? This is obviously if I qualify which is a slim chance. 

Another question, about how long does 8 dogs in the novice A class take? I'm not 100% sure it will conflict, mainly because I don't know how long it takes but it looks like it to me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I was wondering if it's rude/frowned upon to skip awards if I have to go and show?


If you place/Q, it's quite rude, yes. If you bomb...nobody will know you're missing.

Let the ring steward know that you have a conflict. How long it takes is dependent on how quick the judge is in their procedure, and how quickly the competitors work with their dog.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

You can have someone stand in to accept your awards at the end of the obedience class if you like. Just leave your arm band with them. First thing on the day of the show, go notify both ring stewards that you have a conflict, and they will help you work it out.

Good luck!


----------



## Dobelove (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks guys. I hope it works out, I don't think 8 dogs will take 45 minutes, but it might.
And another question.
In 4h, they only have like 4 or 5 dogs in the ring at a time for long sits and downs because they are worried peoples dogs are going to start fights. Most likely they will do all 8 (if they all show up) for long sits and downs at the same time, right?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yup, they do everybody at once unless the class is huge


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

What class are you in for Jr. show? I agree, make sure you let both stewards know as soon as you can that you may have a conflict. My daughter is in Open intermediate for Jr and was in Best of breed class with her special. She had to run right from the breed ring to Jr's two weeks ago. It happens, also I have seen where the Jr judge will still let you in if you are a little late as long as they have not finished judging all the kids.

BTW..I am also a 4-H dog leader...GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Dobelove (Jun 17, 2010)

Open Intermediate. So I have 24 seniors at 8 after they show + 15 open intermediates before I have to be there. I have came in late a lot for juniors so it won't be that big of a deal as long as I make it before the end. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## dobedvm (Nov 1, 2010)

8 dogs are scheduled to take 54 minutes to show up and if there are no delays. Add in at least 5 minutes for sits/downs total, and don't forget for Novice A many clubs/judges will also opt to include the walk through with NA competitors and a Q&A session prior to the start of the class - this alone can take 10 minutes. Some dogs may move faster, but in my experience especially in Novice A, the class typically moves slower than expected if everyone shows up. 

For stays, the judges will most certainly do the class together - how many total can be in the ring at a time depends on the size of the ring, but with at max 8 showing you should count on there being only one group. In open I've been in the stays where we had 12 dogs shoved into one tiny ring... very tight quarters! 

Good luck!


----------

